# Anyone here have...



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 13, 2009)

Nut/fruit trees?  What kinds do you have?  What are the upsides and downsides to each tree?  I'm especially interested in the nuts.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 13, 2009)

We have black walnut trees. I hate them! They drop their nuts on the ground and make a mess. I don't have the time or inclination to rake them up either.

We have apple, peach, and pear trees too. I like having fresh fruit. This year hopefully we can get some peaches and maybe pears. Those are new trees and didn't bear fruit last year.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 13, 2009)

I was just looking into black walnuts as a nut tree.  I kinda like the idea of having homegrown nuts.  We're looking for trees anyway, to spruce up the place (pun intended) and for a little production.

My favorite tree is a portly little green plum we have.  It's ridden with brown rot, but we're working on it, and hopefully, we'll save it.  It gives wonderful fruits.  A better jam you will never know.


----------



## Thewife (May 13, 2009)

We have apple, pear, plum, walnut(not black) and some kind of wild hazlenut(I think). 
I like them all, except for the ones I did not plan ahead on, and are now shading my garden!

Growing peaches around here is not easy, I really wish we could!
I love peaches!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 13, 2009)

Sometimes a shaded garden is good, for things like lettuce.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 13, 2009)

I'm not sure what zone your in, thewife, but there are peach trees that are hardy up to zone 4.


----------



## Thewife (May 13, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what zone your in, thewife, but there are peach trees that are hardy up to zone 4.


I've tried a couple of different peach trees. Because of our rain and some kind of blight we have that bounces around with the rain, peach trees require more work than they are worth!
I have heard of a guy south of me that has a peach tree that does real well. Someday I will find out what kind it is! Maybe get some scion wood and do some grafting?


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 13, 2009)

Black walnuts are notoriously hard to shell and they stain everything they touch as you hull them. The trees grow slowly. The ground beneath them doesn't grow much else because of the tannins in the roots-- other than black raspberries( Am I sounding negative here?)
Carpathian (English) walnuts are a better bet. Eliminates the nasty staining when hulling. My squirrels always get my crop.  I seldom get the squirrels. argh. I still have trouble growing things under the canopy.
 I have a pecan tree i think, but never got pecans. Tried a Hall's Hardy Almond, but that never panned out either in Southeastern PA.
Hickory will do well, but get a variety that bears large nuts. The native trees are piddly with the nuts.  Is that why the squirrels prefer the English Walnuts?
Nuts just aren't my thing.
Fruit trees generally need several sprays-- organic or otherwise-- through the season. They are on our list of things to grow when SO retires in the next year.

My mother was a master gardener.... before they had those.  She taught me a lot. Too bad I don't use it.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 13, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> We have apple, pear, plum, walnut(not black) and some kind of wild hazlenut(I think).
> I like them all, except for the ones I did not plan ahead on, and are now shading my garden!
> 
> Growing peaches around here is not easy, I really wish we could!
> I love peaches!


My family grows peaches.  There are northern varieties.  Whether they could stand the constant soaking wet of your area, I don't know.


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 13, 2009)

So far as fruiting trees, new varieties are much more resistant to disease than older varieties. 
Some odds and ends info off the top of my head:
Cherries hate wet feet ( wet ground) and usually need 2 varieties for pollination of the sweet ones.  Sour (pie)cherries bear quickly, don't need a pollinator and fairly trouble free without major spraying.
Pears need 2 varieties and should not be tree-ripened. They are more insect -free than apples in my experience.
Plums & Peaches ( stone fruits) grow quickly, bear early, and are susceptible to fungi and rots as they ripen. Some Plums need 2 varities for pollination.
Everything but cherries will need annual pruning. Peaches especially.

TO get started, FIRST contact the local extension service. Ask for recommendation on local varieties, disease and insect brochures and pruning and spray schedules.  READ everything, THEN buy your trees.

If you want fruit quickly, go for bushes: Raspberries,blackberries, strawberries,  grape vines.  All these are basically foolproof.

 Blueberries are tough and pricey to get into. I 've been trying to start a patch for years and may just now be succeeding. Read up on them thoroughly before purchasing.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 13, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Nut/fruit trees?  What kinds do you have?  What are the upsides and downsides to each tree?  I'm especially interested in the nuts.


Oh heck ya!

No nutty trees here though.

We got:
Crab apple
Saskatoon
Chokecherry
Cranberry

Not trees:
Wild Strawberries
Wild raspberries
Raspberries
Gooseberries

That's about all.  

Upsides and downsides??  Are you kidding??  Well okay.

The birds like to get in the chokecherries before we do; some of the saskatoon trees are too tall to bend down to grab the berries.  Same with the crab apples.  But, saskatoons and crab apples fresh of the tree? Mmmmmm!!! Crab apple trees also have some beautiful blossoms in the spring, bees love it and so do I; it never hurts to cut off a twig to put in a vase in the house.  THey also make for some great photography.


----------

